# Let's see those fisher xblades



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Post up pics of your fisher xblades or ex v's here's mine


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

heres my 8.5 xv only pic on this computer, other computer is in needs of repair


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Heres my 8 footer


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

nickv13412;1115694 said:


> Heres my 8 footer


I like that set up a lot.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nickv13412;1115694 said:


> Heres my 8 footer


Love that truck have a good winter this year


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Heres my new setup for the year. just pulled the plow out today while doing some laf cleanup at home.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

abbe;1115875 said:


> Heres my new setup for the year. just pulled the plow out today while doing some laf cleanup at home.


Hey Dave, is that you?? its me sab, we plowed the pastore complex last winter. You got rid of the v-plow? How you been, you still gonna work for Gary this year?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Its peter, not dave haha. but yeah its me man. im not sure probably going to be working with him again. and yeah got the xblade so i decided to change up


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

There you go ...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

PLM-1;1115946 said:


> There you go ...


Looks great plm1...love ur set-up....you get alot of snow last winter?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

PLM-1;1115946 said:


> There you go ...


That is one Bad ass set up right there!!!!!!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Vinnie;1115714 said:


>


I'm almost positive I know where that pic was taken at.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice lookin rigs and plows.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

The day I brought the blade home.  Hasn't been on the truck since. Hope i remember how to hook it up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

for stacking


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1116567 said:


> for stacking


Never seen one like that ? Any action shots of it working


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

homeboy got fawked up


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1116567 said:


> for stacking


uh oh


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

> I'm almost positive I know where that pic was taken at.


It was taken in Streator , Il at the town park . Its still one of my favorite pics of the truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

weekendwrench;1116557 said:


> The day I brought the blade home.  Hasn't been on the truck since. Hope i remember how to hook it up.


The first time putting on a Minute Mount your guna do alot of swearing. But don't worry you will learn the tricks on how to put it on.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

mercer_me;1116717 said:


> The first time putting on a Minute Mount your guna do alot of swearing. But don't worry you will learn the tricks on how to put it on.


Yeah my first attempt involve a sledge, a 4x4 block, a pry bar, wd-40. and alot of profanity. then i realized how you rock the headgear to take the pressure off the pins :crying: this was a few years back.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

weekendwrench;1116557 said:


> The day I brought the blade home.  Hasn't been on the truck since. Hope i remember how to hook it up.


Looks great


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Lots of nice plows on this page!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Vinnie;1116649 said:


> It was taken in Streator , Il at the town park . Its still one of my favorite pics of the truck.


Thats exactly where I thought it was. Ill be there for turkey day.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm jealouse of the extreme v's on this page


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

abbe;1115890 said:


> Its peter, not dave haha. but yeah its me man. im not sure probably going to be working with him again. and yeah got the xblade so i decided to change up


Lol, sorry Peter, some how I thought your name was Dave...Have you heard from Gary? I have not, neither has ralph and some of the other guys. Some people still havent got paid yet, yikes! He lost the jail and that whole complex, the other company got it again. I tryed calling Gary earlier in the year during the summer, never got through? Do you still have your same cell #? Ill give u a call


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Ended up buying this X-Blade yesterday! So overall the F-250 handles the weight good  It came with the steel sideplates & back-drag cutting edge, but Im thinkin' of changin'er to a NEW SS version :bluebounc I mean it would serve the purpose this year, but ya know....gotta have the intensifire lights, stainless moldboard, & all new paint 

Anyways, heres some pics...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;1117677 said:


> Ended up buying this X-Blade yesterday! So overall the F-250 handles the weight good  It came with the steel sideplates & back-drag cutting edge, but Im thinkin' of changin'er to a NEW SS version :bluebounc I mean it would serve the purpose this year, but ya know....gotta have the intensifire lights, stainless moldboard, & all new paint
> 
> Anyways, heres some pics...


Cre looks great man......The powder coated yellow is growing on me......dont know if i will go ss anymore...have a great winter


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah the powder coat yellow is more rare than the stainless!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd go stainless purely for resale value from what ive seen. JMO


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;1117858 said:


> Cre looks great man......The powder coated yellow is growing on me......dont know if i will go ss anymore...have a great winter


you get your mind out of the gutter!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickv13412;1118123 said:


> I'd go stainless purely for resale value from what ive seen. JMO


Nick how the hell have you been? You plowing this winter?



WilliamOak;1118137 said:


> you get your mind out of the gutter!!


Stainless will look great on my truck


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

tls22;1118145 said:


> Nick how the hell have you been? You plowing this winter?
> 
> Stainless will look great on my truck


Been good Tim! How bout you? Unfortunately no plowing for me this winter, having shoulder surgery December 10th, looks like its gonna be about a 3-4 month full recovery. Be sure to post up pics of your truck with the X-V!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickv13412;1118190 said:


> Been good Tim! How bout you? Unfortunately no plowing for me this winter, having shoulder surgery December 10th, looks like its gonna be about a 3-4 month full recovery. Be sure to post up pics of your truck with the X-V!


Doing well Nick thanks for asking........Sorry to hear about the surgery, im sure it will all go well. Rest and recover quickly please. I will def post pics of the xv when i get it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

abbe;1116990 said:


> Yeah my first attempt involve a sledge, a 4x4 block, a pry bar, wd-40. and alot of profanity. then i realized how you rock the headgear to take the pressure off the pins :crying: this was a few years back.


I know how that is. The first time I put mine on I said if I get this thing on I'm going strait to the Boss dealer and trade it for a Boss. Then I got it on and my mood sudenly changed.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think my HT is easy to get on and that is known to be as bad as the MM1's for some.


----------



## chriso3wj (Nov 19, 2009)

This is what I'm working with 06 F350 with a 9.5 ussmileyflag


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

very nice chris...love the set-up


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice looking:salute:


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

That's so funny I emailed the guy to ask if he would sell the truck mounts, have'nt herd from him
yet, you think he would? anywas nice buy did you see it on kijiji? did you pay his asking price or did you wheel & deal? Lol. T2YL


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Really nice set-up you have there chris. Does the truck have a leveling kit or a small lift?


----------



## chriso3wj (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes I put in 2.5 Leveling kit to get the plow up a bit more and it gives it a better look.. Thanks:waving:



fordpsd;1119061 said:


> Really nice set-up you have there chris. Does the truck have a leveling kit or a small lift?


----------



## billcolandscape (Jan 27, 2010)

*2009 Ford F550 with 9' Fisher X Blade*

Couple pics


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Heres my New X-blade SS mounted on the F-250!!! :bluebounc


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice cre....what happen to the yellow xblade?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice setup never seen sides like that before on an xblade looks like a pusher box


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that's a lot of weight in you blue F150!!!! hope you don't snap the frame!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tls22;1126842 said:


> Nice cre....what happen to the yellow xblade?


I traded that one in for the SS version! Newer everything on the plow....



wolfmobile8;1126845 said:


> nice setup never seen sides like that before on an xblade looks like a pusher box


Yeah pretty cool eh! It's something my dealer has always done for years, as an option. Im anxious to see how it pushes! :bluebounc 



EGLC;1126850 said:


> that's a lot of weight in you blue F150!!!! hope you don't snap the frame!


I've got one-tonne leafspring packs on each eaxle. Its only a Polycaster spreader & it holds one cubic yard of material, so its not as bad as it looks!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I could tell when you posted it, that you where going to do that


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

First time out last year. 9' X-Poly Straight.

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

blmc5150;1127893 said:


> First time out last year. 9' X-Poly Straight.
> 
> View attachment 84528


Any more pic's of that badboy?


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1127910 said:


> Any more pic's of that badboy?


That's all I have now. Probly have more once we start gettin snow around here!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

blmc5150;1127893 said:


> First time out last year. 9' X-Poly Straight.
> 
> View attachment 84528


Very niceussmileyflag


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Plowguy43 trying out the Xblade im trying to sell. and you can see the ExtremeV I just got!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

the first time hooking up my MM1 took a little longer. its new to me this year so i have only done it 3 times but already its much easier and goes really quickly


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

abbe;1116990 said:


> Yeah my first attempt involve a sledge, a 4x4 block, a pry bar, wd-40. and alot of profanity. then i realized how you rock the headgear to take the pressure off the pins :crying: this was a few years back.


They have a video on Fisher's website that shows how to mount/detach their plows.

http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/xblade

Go to this link and arrow over to the right on the thumbnails then click on the "Minute Mount 2 System" video clip.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I think PlowGuy's truck looks wicked good with that Xblade. What do you think Pete?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

bacwudzme;1168155 said:


> Plowguy43 trying out the Xblade im trying to sell. and you can see the ExtremeV I just got!


the xblade looks so much better


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

mercer_me;1168390 said:


> I think PlowGuy's truck looks wicked good with that Xblade. What do you think Pete?


Yeah It looks good I know he would love to have it but he has a parking lot thats killing him with windrows. I think ultimatly he wants the 9.6V ot the XLS.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd take that Xblade if I could get wings for it-without drilling the stainless.


----------



## mpsplowguy (Jan 13, 2010)

heres my 99 ford f250 with a 9ft xblade on it


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice truck


----------



## Wojomower125 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

*Last years truck & plow*

my 2001 F350 V10 gasser

and the backup 95 f350


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

here is a few pic of mine


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Wojomower125;1176606 said:


> Here's mine


I love that last picture you posted.


----------



## Wojomower125 (Oct 29, 2008)

mercer_me;1181564 said:


> I love that last picture you posted.


Thanks it was a fun storm and I stacked some pretty tall piles, I love the plow its so heavy duty its ridiculous


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Wojomower125;1176606 said:


> Here's mine


I don't like fords but that is a sharp looking rig. I am planning on replacing my western with an x - blade before this season runs out hopefully, this thread gave me all the more motivation.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's mine the day I put it on! Only got to use it once but I love it!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bought this off of Bacwudzme, Love the Xblade!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1185161 said:


> Just bought this off of Bacwudzme, Love the Xblade!


Facebook Like. How much better is the MM2 over MM1?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

plowguy43;1185161 said:


> Just bought this off of Bacwudzme, Love the Xblade!


looks good how to you like it compared to your mm1 steel. It's my first year with my xblade and i love it it can really stack the snow high and the cutting edge works awsome it's the only plow i will buy now.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stik208;1185235 said:


> Facebook Like. How much better is the MM2 over MM1?


I like it a lot. More solid, much easier to mount and dismount, holds the blade much higher than the MM1.



wolfmobile8;1185298 said:


> looks good how to you like it compared to your mm1 steel. It's my first year with my xblade and i love it it can really stack the snow high and the cutting edge works awsome it's the only plow i will buy now.


Night and Day. Fisher should just stop the HD line and make them all Xblades. The attack angle on this plow scrapes so well, and effortlessly windrows snow. This blade is heavier than my steal blade but plows with much less "stress" on the truck. Those pictures are from a parking lot I plow and the Xblade reduced my time by about 20 minutes, but also had less trail off, and was much easier on the truck (less throttle needed). I'm not sure if its the attack angle, the stainless, or what but I love it. And yes, this thing stacks awesome! There are pictures on page 83 I believe in the "Maine" thread under Weather where I put a picture of a pile I stacked at this parking lot- the snow is up to the roof of my truck.

Lastly- its about time for a new cutting edge on this plow as well, yet it still scrapes very well.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

plowguy43;1185337 said:


> I like it a lot. More solid, much easier to mount and dismount, holds the blade much higher than the MM1.
> 
> Night and Day. Fisher should just stop the HD line and make them all Xblades. The attack angle on this plow scrapes so well, and effortlessly windrows snow. This blade is heavier than my steal blade but plows with much less "stress" on the truck. Those pictures are from a parking lot I plow and the Xblade reduced my time by about 20 minutes, but also had less trail off, and was much easier on the truck (less throttle needed). I'm not sure if its the attack angle, the stainless, or what but I love it. And yes, this thing stacks awesome! There are pictures on page 83 I believe in the "Maine" thread under Weather where I put a picture of a pile I stacked at this parking lot- the snow is up to the roof of my truck.
> 
> Lastly- its about time for a new cutting edge on this plow as well, yet it still scrapes very well.


Ya night and day difference for me too beats my old 8ft speedcast and i relized that the xblade takes bigger cuts and it does a neat job. here are some action pics of mine
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=114265 have a good winter this yaer.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics! Best to you as well


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

plowguy43;1185376 said:


> Nice pics! Best to you as well


great pics....love the look of ur truck...glad u love the xblade


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! I personally don't like the color but that'll change this summer.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

BMB Plowing;1181495 said:


> my 2001 F350 V10 gasser
> 
> and the backup 95 f350


BMB PLOWING: do you work for them or do you own that company? I see them around from time to time.. never seen there mowers. Where do they plow in the area?


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Finally got some good ones of mine!


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Bigrd1;1190867 said:


> Finally got some good ones of mine!


If it was a 6.0 i'd honestly kill for your set up. beautiful, just cant see myself with a 5.4 in a 1 ton.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

SnoPro Inc;1239273 said:


> If it was a 6.0 i'd honestly kill for your set up. beautiful, just cant see myself with a 5.4 in a 1 ton.


The 5.4 isn't that bad. I got a pretty good deal on it when I was looking so I bought it. My plan is to put a 7.3powerstroke in it when I save up enough money.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

you would be better off puting a cummins in it, either 12 valve or 24 valve


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1240140 said:


> you would be better off puting a cummins in it, either 12 valve or 24 valve


I agree. A 5.9L 24 valve Cummins would be awsome in a Super Duty.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I do agree a cummins would be nice but that would mean more modifications which means more money. The cummins are amazing motors but with the 7.3 I can just drop it in and change a couple things and I'm done.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Bigrd1;1240299 said:


> I do agree a cummins would be nice but that would mean more modifications which means more money. The cummins are amazing motors but with the 7.3 I can just drop it in and change a couple things and I'm done.


well not quite, a guy in town did a swap in his, he had bought a complete donor truck that was wrecked, he ended up having to change the complete engine and cab harness, and the computers for the tranny and gauges and such, he said it was a big p.i.t.a, if you search on the web they sell complete kits to swap out a cummins into the fords, destroked is one company


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm I guess I'll have to look into putting a cummings in.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bigrd1;1240755 said:


> Hmm I guess I'll have to look into putting a cummings in.


FUMMINS...nuff said. but no really people have done them.i posted a link below of a superduty pulling a rail car that has a cummins in it.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah that's pretty Bad A$$. I know a couple people that have Cummins in their fords but they also have endless pockets! The only reason I'd go with the 7.3 over the cummins is I can get one for about half the price from a diesel guy I know. But the cummins would be nice.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Bigrd1;1240299 said:


> I do agree a cummins would be nice but that would mean more modifications which means more money. The cummins are amazing motors but with the 7.3 I can just drop it in and change a couple things and I'm done.


That would be awesome, pretty cool project!


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

clp94;1240918 said:


> FUMMINS...nuff said. but no really people have done them.i posted a link below of a superduty pulling a rail car that has a cummins in it.


Guy i know built that truck, Adam (the owner) is a pretty cool kid, beats the hell out of that truck... but its still in one piece.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of my 8.6 SS EXV from this past storm. The first day of the storm we ended up with an inch of slush and freezing rain that night and so I pulled out the V plow to break it up as it does a better job then the XLS. Then it turned over to snow later in the day and I switched over to the XLS for the second half of the storm as it is more productive. After everything we ended up getting 4 to 5 inches and a little drifting.Sorry for the crappy pics. They are my cell phone.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics aron....glad you gave the vee a workout


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1250409 said:


> Here are a couple of my 8.6 SS EXV from this past storm. The first day of the storm we ended up with an inch of slush and freezing rain that night and so I pulled out the V plow to break it up as it does a better job then the XLS. Then it turned over to snow later in the day and I switched over to the XLS for the second half of the storm as it is more productive. After everything we ended up getting 4 to 5 inches and a little drifting.Sorry for the crappy pics. They are my cell phone.


so you got 2 plows and one truck?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

bigbadbrad;1251409 said:


> so you got 2 plows and one truck?


Jealousy will get you nowhere. :laughing:


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

lawncare18;1185709 said:


> BMB PLOWING: do you work for them or do you own that company? I see them around from time to time.. never seen there mowers. Where do they plow in the area?


Sorry haven't been on here in a while.
I plowed for him last winter while living in Cazenovia. He does a lot of residentials around Fayettville/Manlius and of course in Chittenango.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Stik208;1251830 said:


> Jealousy will get you nowhere. :laughing:


no jealousy here, acttually kind of find it pointless to have 2 plows and one truck, but to each his own


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Bigrd1;1240755 said:


> Hmm I guess I'll have to look into putting a cummings in.


No CumminG's
CUMMINS


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bump this back up to the top lets see some more Thumbs Up


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i kno this thread is a little old but does anyone have any pics or thoughts on the poly x blade i only see stainless.....i was thinking about getting a poly version! im just curiouse if the plow still has some weight on it....i feel like the poly is going to make it bounce more easily?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

It isnt poly, its painted steel


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

abbe;1390805 said:


> It isnt poly, its painted steel


About 2 years ago I think they switched the MS to yellow poly.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i have seen some painted steel...however now on the website they are selling stainless or poly...im definitly going to buy one new.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm a boss guy but damn, the stainless x blades are awesome plows. If I had to buy a straight blade I'd buy one


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

They actually do make the xblade in a poly. They are rare tho ive only seen like 2 and they are way lighter in yellow then the painited steel xblades that's how you can tell the difference. i will try and find a pic of one.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't think that the poly blades weigh too much more than the staniless ones.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

another thing i was going to ask was.... im seeing alot of people with striat xblades and no rubber deflector on top is that because the design makes the snow curl over faster and not go over the top??


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine rolls snow amazingly but you do get a little snow coming over the top If it is light.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Bigrd1;1190867 said:


> Finally got some good ones of mine!


Very nice looking set up


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

*2011 f-350*

my rig, 2011 f350 lariat


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

rebert;1391893 said:


> my rig, 2011 f350 lariat


Beautiful truck, how's the 6.7 treating you?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mass1589;1391736 said:


> another thing i was going to ask was.... im seeing alot of people with striat xblades and no rubber deflector on top is that because the design makes the snow curl over faster and not go over the top??


Nope fisher makes a flap kit for the xblade. I have one on mine but its not a fisher one. I would recomend putting one on if you get an xblade.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

rebert;1391893 said:


> my rig, 2011 f350 lariat


nice setup Thumbs Up


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.. Awesome so far have about 8600mi as of today. 8'6" blade


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow!! that is beautiful with the x blade!!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pic of mine and my borthers dmax's all hooked up for the strorm that we never got yesterday.


----------



## tomperch40 (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe one day it will snow again! ussmileyflag


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Once i get my a frame squared away ill post some pics!


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

1olddogtwo;1116567 said:


> for stacking


shouldn't have a problem with keeping it cool either!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

gtmustang00;1574145 said:


>


nice truck i have the same colors on my 350. that is an awful high door in the garage. I like the idea of a lift on 1 side you have any more pics of the garage?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

cat320;1574299 said:


> nice truck i have the same colors on my 350. that is an awful high door in the garage. I like the idea of a lift on 1 side you have any more pics of the garage?


I have a few. Some the barn wasn't fully complete.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

gtmustang00;1574145 said:


>


 I'm jealous


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That is one nice garage you can drive in one door and out the other . it looks like you put alot of thought into it.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

cat320;1574349 said:


> That is one nice garage you can drive in one door and out the other . it looks like you put alot of thought into it.


With my parents and i, we were changing things every day adding this adding that. In the end i think we did good with the space we had on the property. At 60x50 it's pretty much full with cars.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well your doing a good job will any equipmet ever get in there ? what other cars you storing in there any old classics?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heres mine 04 ram 2500 8'xblade


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Chevy 3500 with aluminum dump


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

nms0219;1574758 said:


> Chevy 3500 with aluminum dump


Is that an 8'6 with wings?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1574961 said:


>


nice rigging you got yourself there!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

SO worth the money. Should have done long ago. Plan is to pay it off in 2.5 years, then trade for another new truck and new plow. Always be in a new rig, always be in a bumper to bumper warranty, and the payment should drop next time around...assuming I am building some equity in this one.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

gtmustang00;1574766 said:


> Is that an 8'6 with wings?


Yea its an 8'6 with wings..... its a beast


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i wonder why fisher hasnt made wings for the reg x blade


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Bigrd1;1190867 said:


> Finally got some good ones of mine!


Dont drive a ford or have a fisher but that is one nice truck!


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

here is my 7'6" xblade


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

*my fisher x blade*

well i finally got my a frame problem squared away! it was bent up and i was not about to go out and see if someone could maybe fix it. sooo thanks to morrisey snow removal ( aka chris) i was able to buy a spare he had at his shop. the best part is....the ears that connect to the headgear were 22" apart soo it was able to slide into the factory setting on my headgear instead of on the outside.

after i took the pics i took it to the car wash and gave it a spray down. tomorrow i plan to fluid film it!!

enjoy v


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

The only MM1 Xblade...


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hahaha ive seen some other pics with mm1 headgear! Its the cheapest!! I into it for maybe 1100... I have my eyes on another setup i might buy build and sell... Im gonna check the a frame this time though!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

On another note, nice tires. 2 of my trucks have them. Mastercraft Courser A/T right?


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good eye... Yup they were awsome in the last storm we had!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

mass1589;1576666 said:


> well i finally got my a frame problem squared away! it was bent up and i was not about to go out and see if someone could maybe fix it. sooo thanks to morrisey snow removal ( aka chris) i was able to buy a spare he had at his shop. the best part is....the ears that connect to the headgear were 22" apart soo it was able to slide into the factory setting on my headgear instead of on the outside.
> 
> after i took the pics i took it to the car wash and gave it a spray down. tomorrow i plan to fluid film it!!
> 
> enjoy v


blade came out nice should work great now we just need some snow


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeaa hahah.... Tomoro's storm is now a dusting...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

yea sucks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Take the plows off, next week is supposed to be good.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Friend got a shot of mine working this past week. Woke up to a surprise lake effect band from the north, dropped 4" during the morning rush hour then the sun came out. Thumbs Up


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

rebert;1391893 said:


> my rig, 2011 f350 lariat


Very Nice, Nice Color!! I have same truck in black


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

send some snow down here nice truck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

We're getting some next week, calm down lol. Monday might be good.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

cat320;1574299 said:


> nice truck i have the same colors on my 350. that is an awful high door in the garage. I like the idea of a lift on 1 side you have any more pics of the garage?


 Nice truck and xblade. I want that garage haha.



mass1589;1576666 said:


> well i finally got my a frame problem squared away! it was bent up and i was not about to go out and see if someone could maybe fix it. sooo thanks to morrisey snow removal ( aka chris) i was able to buy a spare he had at his shop. the best part is....the ears that connect to the headgear were 22" apart soo it was able to slide into the factory setting on my headgear instead of on the outside.
> 
> after i took the pics i took it to the car wash and gave it a spray down. tomorrow i plan to fluid film it!!
> 
> enjoy v


 Looks way better with the xblade. You will like it. Thumbs Up


----------



## Turfnazi (Nov 15, 2008)

I picked this 9.5 up last year. Still waiting on the white stuff. Last year I got to try it in about 1.5 inches. Haven't put it on yet this season. :realmad::realmad:


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats nice!!!! I am comsodering a sno foil kit for mine..... Im also waitn till next week when we shud have wearher in the 50s, so i can fluid film it!!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Those X blades are sweet, hoping to find a cheap one come summer. Lol. Hey mass if you get another for cheap let me know.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

durafish;1578236 said:


> Those X blades are sweet, hoping to find a cheap one come summer. Lol. Hey mass if you get another for cheap let me know.


There's a whole bunch of them on craigslist.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

gtmustang00;1578245 said:


> There's a whole bunch of them on craigslist.


just the blades? i dont want headgear.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

durafish;1578250 said:


> just the blades? i dont want headgear.


No, but you can buy the whole plow and take what you want and sell the rest.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Pm me .... What r u lookin to pay and what do u want..... Im goin to pick up a couple setups this week possibly


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

durafish;1578250 said:


> just the blades? i dont want headgear.


http://worcester.craigslist.org/pts/3506650325.html


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

isnt that a old ad?


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just look a few posts up.... Its installed on a 2000 k3500 !!! Lol


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Heres our X blades...


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice chevy looks great with the xblade


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

how do the wings work on the x


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks. They work good I had my welder add a plate between the X braces on the back so the stress isnt on the stainless skin. It was tough drilling holes in my nice plow but its 6 years old and it works much better with them.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice chevy. Not sure if im a fan of the wings on the xblade.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

weekendwrench;1577133 said:


> Friend got a shot of mine working this past week. Woke up to a surprise lake effect band from the north, dropped 4" during the morning rush hour then the sun came out. Thumbs Up


Nice truck! I almost went XLT, but the XL with power and cloth seats is an XLT with no chrome and I like that better...and it's cheaper.

Glad to see more regular cab trucks out there. A real work truck!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

good to know nice looking trucks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

That Chevy is beautiful..just as I'd have it set up.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

90plow;1588925 said:


> Heres our X blades...


Any pictures with how those wings attach to the plow? The more pictures the better. Thanks!


----------



## 06CCSB (Dec 23, 2009)

*Xtreme V's*

Good looking plows everyone. Here's some pics of my 550s. The Stainless one is only a 8.5 which is a bit small for the 550, always looking for used clean 9.5s so please let me know if anyone has one for sale.


----------

